# CCW with Suspenders



## RaginCajun (Sep 29, 2016)

This may not be the right place for this, if not I apologize. I'm a recent CCW holder and carry an H&K VP9 IWB at 4:00. However, I'm a bulky guy and have a solid overhang and am having some issues with getting my belt tight enough to support the IWB without tearing up my waistline at the same time and due to the weight of the gun still having some pants slippage to boot.

I usually wear my shirt tucked in for work but also to give a little more friction to help with the pants, especially cutting into the waistline. I am contemplating going to a t-shirt or undershirt of some sort (to tuck in) and then a pair of suspenders to give added support with the belt for the IWB. This would allow my shirt to remain untucked to cover the IWB. Just curious if anyone has tried this setup and thoughts on it.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I too have that sexy build where my waistline is larger than my girth at butt level, leading to a struggle between keeping my pants up and gravity pulling them down. I have been using suspenders pretty much constantly since I started carrying a handgun on a daily basis. I have a couple of good quality gun belts, but still, like you described, it's difficult to cinch my belt tight enough to keep my pants up when the weight of the gun is added to the formula. The suspenders are a tremendous help for me. I normally carry either IWB or more frequently, in an OWB holster at four o'clock. I wear Perry type suspenders that attach directly to my belt. That provides the needed additional support to allow me to carry and maintain my dignity. 
My build and the holsters I use do not lend themselves to me tucking my shirt in unless I have a second cover garment. I wear a lot of shirts that were cut to be worn untucked and accompany them with a light weight t-shirt so that the suspenders and concealed pistol are outside the tucked in t-shirt but under the cover shirt. 
Now that cooler weather is here I have the option of wearing a vest or jacket over whatever shirt I am wearing. Regardless of what arrangement I choose I've got those suspenders holding up my pants securely. It works well for me.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I used to wear suspenders over a tee-shirt, and an untucked shirt over that. It worked well for me, except for doing #2 in the bathroom. I do it a lot less since I have retired, and mostly pocket carry a 9mm Shield or XDs-45, and just pull my britches up a lot, or sometimes wear suspenders outside of a tucked in shirt.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My butt has flattened over the years, at about the same rate that my belly has rounded.
Therefore, my pants have recently been in some perilous place other than where they were supposed to be.
And then I switched from pocket to OWB-on-a-belt carry.
Whoops! Let's play elevator: "Going down!"

I now wear suspenders which clip to my pants. My shirt is tucked into my pants, beneath the straps.
I suggest that you have to be careful in placing your holster, as snagging your draw in a suspender strap is a very likely possibility.

I cover my gun with a vest: lightweight cotton in the summer, fleece in the winter.

To use the toilet, I unshoulder my suspenders, draw my pistol, drop my pants, and place the gun in the crotch of my lowered pants.
It would also be OK to place the weapon into a side pocket of my pants, as a temporary expedient.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> To use the toilet, I unshoulder my suspenders, draw my pistol, drop my pants, and place the gun in the crotch of my lowered pants.


"Is that a 1911A1, or are you happy to see me?"


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Try Putting on your belt, gun and holster before your putting your pants on. 
I had a uniformed position that didn't allow firearms. 
I used a quality pancake holster concealed the same way,, and the gun I was concealing was a ppk 380.
Give it a try, just an idea,,


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bisley said:


> I used to wear suspenders over a tee-shirt, and an untucked shirt over that. It worked well for me, except for doing #2 in the bathroom. I do it a lot less since I have retired, and mostly pocket carry a 9mm Shield or XDs-45, and just pull my britches up a lot, or sometimes wear suspenders outside of a tucked in shirt.


Try Perry suspenders:
Unlike clip-on or button-on suspenders, Perry Suspenders are hassle-free when worn with a sweater. Since the hooks are easily detached and reattached to the belt, you can change your pants without having to remove your sweater.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Perry-Su...49866&wl11=online&wl12=47899730&wl13=&veh=sem

Perry Suspenders


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

There are a few products that might be an option to try. 
Ive used just a regular belt like I mentioned above. 
But it comes down to what's comfortable , do able for the individual


----------

